# Rolled Propane trucks, Slot Cutts and D-Bag UHP



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

First off I must Rant about the Super Troopers that call themselves UHP up around Strawberry. As most were aware this morning there was a propane truck roll over at Strawberry. Myself not being aware of this, because I was fishing Haws all morning before it happened and my ESP must have been on snooze for not reading this D-Bags mind. Well anyways. I left Haws about 1145 and thought I will head to a spot where I am Guarenteed Rainbows. As I aproach the Ladders I see what looks like contruction trucks just past the ladders on hwy 40. 
As I get closer I see a UHP, He gets out of his Truck and waved me down. I Rolled down my window and asked- Is the Road blocked or can I pass? In a loud raging tone yells, How did you get up here? Myself being confused by the question, because I was not aware of the situation, asked- What? He yelped again, Hoooowwww Diiiiiiddddd Yoooouuuuuu Get Up Heeerrrre. Thats when it clicked, why is he being a dick. It would have been nice for him to inform me of the accident instead of just assume and get an attitude. So me being my smart butt self, thought I will act like him, So I replied I drove my self in this here SUV!!!! He said this HWY is closed from Heber to Dueschesne how did you get here. I said I have been here since sun rise.........He said there is a propane truck roll over........ I said oh sorry DUDE, I was unware of that......... Farva then asked, where I was headed........ I told him not thats it anyof your concern, but I was going to fish over there........ He said, not today your not..... So I turned around and went to the Ladders...... A few minutes later guess who pulled up. Farva Himself! He said I told you to leave, I said no you didnt, you told me I could pass...... You never said I could go back and fish.......Well anyways I didnt want to hurt his feelings so left to Mud creek and fished for a bit. All in all I know I should have kept my cool, but its hard when some one who is an authority figur who we are suppose to look up to to serve and protect us comes off first as a huge D-bag. I know that road block was probably the most important task he has had since 1984, But it would have been nice to be informed of the accident first, then be a dick. Not just start yeling.... HOW DID YOU GET UP HERE?
Thats a story hes gonna tell his grandkids for years, You know Johnny back in 09 I had to road block a rolled over truck. There was propane and ice everywhere. Oh grandpa how did you ever get through it?

Anyways I caught two fish, one at Haws and one at Mud Creek. Ice was just over two feet.


----------



## BerryNut (Dec 29, 2008)

Thats a funny story, my wife always gets mad at me when a cop is a dick to me for no reason other than they have a small, I mean huge "EGO". Now this being said I have a life time friend who is with the HP and yes he does have power trips. I just wonder how it did not occur to this Farva that there were many people who got up before he did to hit the lake and enjoy themselves, maybe trying to escape the D-bags of the office place, and they just happened to not know what is going on? **** you for being up on the lake so ealry!!LOL Anywho, I digress, glad you were able to catch some fish.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Congrats on the fish, those are nice. Too bad about the HP not knowing you were already on the lake or could have entered the road block from another access point thinking you would just drive around it.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

DONT TASE ME BRO!! haha Cools story LCP. Sorry the fishing wasnt faster. That haws walk is a bugger!! Nice pics.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Thats too bad you had to be hassled hopefully you had a good time anyway.


----------



## netresult (Aug 22, 2008)

LMAO---I think they must all come from the same small gene pool, I've run into some his close relatives with a badge in MI and OH while trying to enjoy the outdoors! Ditto on the close encounter with the taser.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

meow its your responsibility to know what the highways look like before you leave! MEOW


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the report sorry the fishing wasn't faster for you, hopefully you will do better this weekend.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

He was just upset that after being so proud of himself for shutting down the major E/W route in northern Utah, that he missed you. You were a signal to him that he had not done his job thoroughly and had not even considered all the other ways a person could be in the area and in danger from an exploding propane tanker.

Your answer was proper "I was here".

He wasn't mad at you per say, he was mad at himself because he let you slip through his net. Had you asked that his super be called, he would have really hated that, it would have shown he had not successfully completed his mission and he knew it.

Nice fish, how long did you have wait to get home?


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

Good story, i've found in my short life that fishing trips and law enforcement are two things that can really clash with each other. At least you got back out afterwards....


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Now that's a funny story! Silly little trooper!


----------



## FlyfishingChimp (Sep 16, 2008)

You should have told him that you were there to evacuate the fish to a safer location (your freezer)


----------



## Dark Cloud (Dec 17, 2007)

I have never met a super trooper for the state that didn't think he was 10 feet tall. The last one I met didn't want to do his job and was worthless on getting the situation under control.


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

I like FlyfishingChimp post for a reply. :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

A soldier who lays his life on the line in service to his country is a hero. A cop who lays his life on the line in service to his country is a D-bag? I don't get it.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> A soldier who lays his life on the line in service to his country is a hero. A cop who lays his life on the line in service to his country is a D-bag? I don't get it.


I'm not taking sides on this, but assuming we were told the truth about the encounter with the UHP trooper, the officer's attitude in this particular case might be a contributing factor in describing the officer in less than a positive light. At least that's the way I see it.

My encounters with law officers have always been civil and respectful. But that doesn't mean that all future encounters will be. Everybody is going to have a bad day sooner or later.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Funny story... I was talking to one of my good Trooper buddies yesterday and he was telling me about some guy that came pulling up to him on a roadblock for a propane truck that had rolled... Said this guy rolled up and when he got out of his truck to walk over and talk to him about how he'd gotten to that point the guy started acting like an @$$... After telling the guy he couldn't be in the area because of the propane leak the guy decided he'd just drop back a little ways and still hang out.... Must be a coincidence...


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Funny story... I was talking to one of my good Trooper buddies yesterday and he was telling me about some guy that came pulling up to him on a roadblock for a propane truck that had rolled... Said this guy rolled up and when he got out of his truck to walk over and talk to him about how he'd gotten to that point the guy started acting like an @$$... After telling the guy he couldn't be in the area because of the propane leak the guy decided he'd just drop back a little ways and still hang out.... Must be a coincidence...


 -BaHa!-


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Funny story... I was talking to one of my good Trooper buddies yesterday and he was telling me about some guy that came pulling up to him on a roadblock for a propane truck that had rolled... Said this guy rolled up and when he got out of his truck to walk over and talk to him about how he'd gotten to that point the guy started acting like an @$$... After telling the guy he couldn't be in the area because of the propane leak the guy decided he'd just drop back a little ways and still hang out.... Must be a coincidence...


 :rotfl:

I find it amazing how some people ALWAYS run into cops that are jerks. And then there are other people who have NEVER had a run in with a cop that was a jerk. I have a hunch that the attitude of the individual might have a tiny role in the way the officer responds. Just a hunch.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

So you roll up on a potentially catastrophic event (I understand propane is pretty flameable) and the trooper who risks his life daily to keep that highway safe is a d-bag becasuse he didn't kiss your arse? I think the last d-bag you saw was the one looking back at you when you shaved this morning. UHP has got to be the most thankless job in the state (I say that as a correctional officer-- we are suposed to have that distinction). These guys get shot at by drug runners, hit by cars, see more dead kids, take more dope off the street and get more bad press than most other agencies. The average motorist could care less about all that. He is still pissed about the last speeding ticket he got.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

ScottyP said:


> So you roll up on a potentially catastrophic event (I understand propane is pretty flameable) and the trooper who risks his life daily to keep that highway safe is a d-bag becasuse he didn't kiss your arse? I think the last d-bag you saw was the one looking back at you when you shaved this morning. UHP has got to be the most thankless job in the state (I say that as a correctional officer-- we are suposed to have that distinction). These guys get shot at by drug runners, hit by cars, see more dead kids, take more dope off the street and get more bad press than most other agencies. The average motorist could care less about all that. He is still **** about the last speeding ticket he got.


Atta boy Scotty.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> ScottyP said:
> 
> 
> > So you roll up on a potentially catastrophic event (I understand propane is pretty flameable) and the trooper who risks his life daily to keep that highway safe is a d-bag becasuse he didn't kiss your arse? I think the last d-bag you saw was the one looking back at you when you shaved this morning. UHP has got to be the most thankless job in the state (I say that as a correctional officer-- we are suposed to have that distinction). These guys get shot at by drug runners, hit by cars, see more dead kids, take more dope off the street and get more bad press than most other agencies. The average motorist could care less about all that. He is still **** about the last speeding ticket he got.
> ...


+1


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

So what you guys are saying is the mere fact that this guy puts his life on the line every day, that gives him a perfectly good excuse to be a d-bag right?? Anybody in any line of work knows that you have to give respect to get respect. I have several family members that work in police or corrections work and know a ton more people in that field. I respect these people (or any officer) but I have definately seen a few that think theyre "super trooper" or something like that. They think by getting a badge that it automatically adds another 12 inches onto their junks. None of us were there except for him, so how do we know that the guy really wasnt a d-bag??


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

STEVO said:


> None of us were there except for him, so how do we know that the guy really wasnt a d-bag??


How do we know that he was? I ALWAYS tend to error on the side of the LE officer(s) due to their training and duties. In very RARE moments LE officers can have a bad day, just as we all have. I applaud anyone willing to risk their life EVERY minute they're on-duty for me and my family. I will gladly take them being a "d-bag" on occasion as compensation for their service.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Once again, It wasnt your story to tell, right?? Your claiming Lakecitypirate's a d-bag just because he said the guy was a d-bag. There are d-bag people out there ya know?? Regardless of their professions they are there. Cops, firefighters, SOLDIERS, (Guides :lol: ). Yes they all lay their lives on the lines for us & i am DEEPLY GRATEFUL for them every day. But yes there are a few d-bags in every profession.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

STEVO said:


> Once again, It wasnt your story to tell, right?? Your claiming Lakecitypirate's a d-bag just because he said the guy was a d-bag. There are d-bag people out there ya know?? Regardless of their professions they are there. Cops, firefighters, SOLDIERS, (Guides :lol: ). Yes they all lay their lives on the lines for us & i am DEEPLY GRATEFUL for them every day. But yes there are a few d-bags in every profession.


I never claimed/asserted the author of the thread was a "d-bag", let's get clear on that right up front. Hell, most guides are d-bags, that's why we spend so much time in the hills getting one over on the average Joe. :shock: :wink:

I'll end it by saying I realize people in all professions have good/bad in their ranks, I just cut those who risk their lives for people they don't even know a little extra slack. That's it. 8)


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I have only had a few encounters with UHP and all but one went really well. It is too hard to take sides on a story because we only have one side of the story. If the story really went down as Lakecitypirates says it did, I would have been pissed also. I don't care if you are God himself you don't have the right to be an ass for no reason, but that brings me to my second point. The reason he was a DB may have been and more than likely provoked, so my guess is the truth is somewhere in between. I also think UHP officers have a very thankless job and I for one appreciate what they do. But here is a question, why is it every time you wished an UHP officer was around to catch some dick driving like a maniac they are never around, but when everything is golden they are everywhere. :lol: 

Pro, your post was GAY! :wink: :lol:


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > ScottyP said:
> ...


Well in a round about way, but you get my drift. I also know how some of those small town cops are. They see Lakecitypirate pull up with his big city long hair, actually driving the speed limit ......... and automatically thinks that guys up to no good :lol: .


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

I guess I must have been in the wrong for several reasons then. 1ST, I was UNAWARE of the roll over, let alone it was a propane truck (For all I know it may have been a Serta Matress Truck rolled over, all though not as dangerous as propane I have a feeling this Clown would have reacted in the same manor.......2ND I am in the wrong again for asking if the road was blocked, because clearyly it was wide open with everyone parked off to the right. SO he has every right to talk to me in that tone......Like STEVO said you have to give respect to receive......So I ask my self this? Was there any deserved? I think NOT... Not when I am aproached like a criminal. I guess I could of pulled the brown card?
I have 2 relatives who arer SLC sherrifs and several in the Army and Navy. 2 friends who are transporters for the Prison.. I have respect for them and others I have encountered as long as I am treated with respect and not yelled at for NOT KNOWING the situation, Then I will treat them with the Higher respect they deserve. How ever, to pull a guilt trip on me and cry about they put there life on the line to serve and protect and take drugs off the streets and blah blah blah, holds no water with me, they chose that career, they were not forced into it.

Oh and yes ScottyDbags, every morning I do remind myself what a D-Bag I actually am. Feel free to ask people on the forum who have fished with me or I encountered from here and they will gladly tell you what a D-Bag I AM NOT
So now I am through defending MY story and MY opnion and you all can continue to call me what you want and bag on me. I will be honest, it does not bother me a bit. I am like the itch you cant scratch..........


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

i will say that the uhp could have handled it better. and as far as being a d-bag i am sure we all have been one at one point in our lives. i think we all should thank lakecity dude for sharring his story. if we all bash on someone for thinking someone was a d-bag and speaking what THEY feel who is gona want to post. thats some of the problems with posting on forums you have a select few that think they are high and mighty and sometimes even holier than thou cause they are this and that. thanks lakecity i thought that was a cool story even better cause u got the picture of the truck. dont stop posting lakecity and make sure u have camera with u. 

now about law enforcement OMG they scare the crap out of me. they all seem like they are on PCP anyone see the 15 year old girl get beat up by the cop. i love cops and respect the service they provide but times are changing and they need to get a grip on things and stop acting like this. there will be another beating by end of the week watch...


----------



## rick_rudder (Dec 31, 2007)

you get your good and your bad with everything, but you must have really reminded this uhp guy of the bully that picked on him in school.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Before this gets locked I just want to say that I talked to LCP about 5 minutes after this happened and he was not doing anything wrong.
LCP showed up to an accident trying to get somewhere else to fish. He was obviously surprised to see the cop. The cop should have noticed this and told him about the wreck instead of just yelling, HOW DID YOU GET UP HERE? Cop was a hot head, thats all there is to it. 
LCPs a good guy, I dragged him all the way to southern utah to fish and he didnt complain once. There were no yelling matched either. :wink:


----------



## Big Foot (Mar 12, 2009)

Thats a great story. If you were in fact treated that way it would be wrong on the UHP's part. I happen to have a little info on the incident because I was the UHP Trooper at the road block. First lets begin with the two road blocks on US-40 near Heber prior to the accident scene. All traffic was restricted in the area for safety reasons. We were fully aware that there were fishermen and snowmobilers in the area and made every effort to keep them at a safe distance from the scene. In this case a safe distance was a one mile radius in all directions. If either of the two propane tanks were to BLEVE (explode) that is the only safe distance and distruction and death most certainly would occure in the blast area. As a vehicle would approach the scene they were stopped and asked to go to a safe distance. The tow company was working in a safe and swift manner to move the truck and tanks and open the road. There were only two vehicles approach me at my post. As I recall it both were pleasant encounters and both drivers left in a good and understanding mood. As I talked to both I did ask where they had come from to ensure we did not have a breach in the road blocks near Heber. I believe Lakecitypirate was the 2nd that I talked to. He was traveling east and was relocating to a new fishing location. I informed him of the incident and that the road would be open in about an hour. (at this point there were 3 tow trucks pulling the semi up the hill and were blocking the road) The person I talked to asked if it was alright if he went to the Ladders parking lot. I told him it was. He said he would go there and take a nap. That was my last encounter with him. The other vehicle was also a pleasant encounter. I am stimied at where the comments came from. In fact it was a very boring post to watch and I was wishing I had a pole with me, but I did not. I was doing the job I was suppost to do in a profesional manner. This is just a different side of the story.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Hmmm, interesting... Now that we have both sides of the story... Can we get away from Troopers are D-Bags? I don't know bout the rest of yah but sounds like its been blown a little out of proportion to me... I had this happen to me the other day as well... I stopped a gentleman that was a friend of a friend type of deal that I didn't know from Adam... Well couple days later I run into my friend and hes telling me about his friend that had been stopped by a Trooper and what an @$$ the Trooper had been... I got talking to him more about it come to find out I was this Trooper that was supposedly this big @$$... I thought back to the stop and thought that it had gone very well, I had let the guy go with warnings... I even went and pulled the tape and sure enough I was very professional and had let him go with warnings... I don't know why some people do that, it doesn't make any sense but maybe it makes them feel better... LCP I hope you feel better and I hope you understand how things work for us... If you wanna go on a ride a long so you can get an idea of how things work feel free to PM me...


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

So, the plot thickens...

This story was relayed on a fishing forum for the sole purpose of blasting law enforcement. Lakecitypirate told the story and titled the thread in a manner that would provoke responses like 'cops were bullied in school' and 'they have little man sindrome'. I hear it every day in my professional career so it peeves me to read it on a fishing forum when fishing is one of my escapes from that side of my life. 

It is usually insecure people that make such comments. I can't tell you how many times little POS gangbangers in jail have told me I act the way I do because I was bullied in school. The rest of the guys on my crew got the same kind of flack on a daily basis. Well, I was hardly bullied as a youth nor were any of the other guys on my crew who are subjected to such comments. It is simply the insecure criminal or violator's way of projecting their own insecurities or trying to regain some control over the interaction. Same goes with traffic violators. 'I may have been speeding, but he is the bully prikc who couldn't get a date in highschool'. Whatever you have to tell yourself's folks... 

Fatbass on the other hand is just a rebel and hates cops because they represent the oppressive hand of the great conspiracy :wink: 

Petersen, the formal complaint is always a good idea when a citizen has suffered a true abuse of authority. Lakecitypirate however would obviously rather settle for an embellished story on UWN rather than a signed afidavit.


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

so why dont you just say those in law enforcement do no wrong and again are better than the rest of the common folk. 

i was pulled over a few years ago in sunset right on main st and the cop was shaking really bad telling me i had ran a stop sign on a st that i wasnt even on and i told him sir i came from my home and was not on the st and he stepped back and you could tell he was not in the right frame of mind we kinda argued a little more and he just left. he was in a unmarked one of the durangos. anyway it scared the crap out of me to see someone with the shakes like he tripping out on something telling me i done something i didnt do i thought he was going to freak out and maybe do something crazy. anyway it has been said in this post already there is bad kinds in all walks of life all shapes and forms all colors and all professions it just takes a professional to admit it. and who is to say big foot was actually the cop i dont think so just my thoughts.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes, the plot does thicken. Hope the issue gets settled.

Still think calling a law enforcement officer a douche-bag is a bad thing.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Good on ya Big Foot for giving us the other side. I used to be in LE and know this happens quite often. Ive had numerous false complaints filed. Not sure what they get out of it. LE is a thankless job for sure. I thank all my blood brothers for their sacrifices. Big Foot and Marine especially.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Bigfoot for coming on here to help clear things up. Two different stories, interesting how that always happens. :lol:


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

i'm a little skeptical that 'big foot' isn't really PRO in drag....er... i mean disguise.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I can vouch for Bigfoot... I got a hold of a mutual friend yesterday to let him know that this was on here to allow the other side of the story to be told... Flydaddy I'll be the first to admit that even cops make mistakes... I do my best to make sure the people I deal with day to day are treated with respect and dignity, whether I'm arresting them, giving them a ticket, or just stopping to help them change a tire... My only problem is when people generalize and say all are D-Bags cuz they had a poor encounter... Like I said before some people take things different ways or take them out of context... So how bout we get back to the fishing and away from name calling?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

FWIW I think this BigFoot guy is a little fishy. Its funny how USM is the first to post right after. I am not here to judge. I am just calling it like I see it.

I also think those that are attacking LCP are out of line. To my knowledge, none of you have ever met him. I have and I can vouch for him being a good guy.

Like I said before, I PERSONALLY talked to LCP on the phone right after this happened. I knew he was fishing the berry and KSL reported the closer on hwy 40 so *I called him*. He didnt call me, I called him. I told him about the news and he recounted the story word for word like he did here.

This BigFoot guys story is so different. Why would LCP drive to the ladders to take a nap? Just doesnt add up. If this really is the officer reporting I can see how a propane spill would be a big deal. The officer was obviously under some stress so he could have reacted wrong and not remembered it. If the officer started off yelling, then I can see why LCP would want to label him a D-Bag. Was it right to phrase it this way online? Probably not. I have upmost respect for LE and Vets. Their service allows me to sleep at night. Its just that it doesnt warrent rude, harsh, behavior. Thats all.

Wasn't there another guy fishing the berry that day? Whats his story?


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

what's wrong with calling someone a d-bag? If that's what you think they are, call it as you see it.


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

to us marinehunting dude... airborne ! 101st

big foot ya i think its scotty p can i say that its just my 2 cents. i love all anglers i love fishing and havent caught a dang fish anywhere. i have been all up and down this **** weber and nota. its so pretty though. been fishing the ponds and nothing either. been up to roy a few times here not big enough and lots of traffic lots of younger kids so thats good keep them out of trouble.


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

Two facts you should have researched before your fabrication.
1ST


USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Funny story... I was talking to one of my good Trooper buddies yesterday and he was telling me about some guy that came pulling up to him on a roadblock for a propane truck that had rolled... Said this guy rolled up and when he got out of his truck to walk over and talk to him about how he'd gotten to that point the guy started acting like an @$$... After telling the guy he couldn't be in the area because of the propane leak the guy decided he'd just drop back a little ways and still hang out.... Must be a coincidence...


 So your friend told you I was an A#$, and then your friend states himself "The encounter was pleasant and understanding"? Well Which was I make up your mind?
2ND- If you read the Strawberry report from spork viewtopic.php?f=2&t=14849, he was evacuated from the ladders, so this next statment does not make cents "The person I talked to asked if it was alright if he went to the Ladders parking lot. I told him it was. He said he would go there and take a nap." Why would he let me go take a nap, when the ladders was evacuated and he stated himself it was a 1 mile raduis evacuation. The ladders was only a few hundred yards away from the scene. once again you are condridicting your self....
Oh ya P.S. I find it kind of funny that your IP computer address is the same as BigFoots Ip address, so its the same person or you had a slumber party and he used your computer at 7AM.
So now I am too smart to let my emotion over come my intellegents so I will leave it at that. I no longer need to defend my justifications since none of you were there.....Yawn
I have had bowle movements keep my attention longer than most these comments.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

> I find it kind of funny that your IP computer address is the same as BigFoots Ip address,


Not true, not even close...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I just don't know who to believe? .45 maybe you can help.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I just don't know who to believe? .45 maybe you can help.


I.P.'s don't match nothing !

It's not even worth worrying about...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I new you could do it. Thanks buddy.  By the way how are things. :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I new you could do it. Thanks buddy.  By the way how are things. :mrgreen:


Just wait'in for tomorrow afternoon...and Saturday and Sunday.... -|\O-

And you ? :?


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

No hard feelings to anyone especially those who have butted heads on this thread. But can we put this on the back burner now and get back to fishing?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Lakecitypirate said:


> No hard feelings to anyone especially those who have butted heads on this thread. But can we put this on the back burner now and get back to fishing?


Ditto !!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm down with that and 2 things for you... 1st I'll admit My first post was a stir the pot post can't let you go off about troopers with out a rebuttal, 2nd Bigfoot if it is who I think it is wasn't me he's a Trooper from a different section I called a mutual friend yesterday and was telling him about the post to kind of try and figure out for sure what had happened it came back to Bigfoot who said pretty much the same as what he said in his post... Sorry not going to trust someone going off about Troopers like that when I know 98 out of 100 times its not as its been said, good luck to you in future encounters and good luck on the water... Not exactly sure what an IP address is but I know mine aint the same as Bigfoots...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

.45 said:


> [quote="fixed blade":261z18co]I new you could do it. Thanks buddy.  By the way how are things. :mrgreen:


Just wait'in for tomorrow afternoon...and Saturday and Sunday.... -|\O-

And you ? :?[/quote:261z18co]

Same thing, then come Monday I'm back up in Layton painting again. Should be up there for over a week. I'm going to hit lunch with this BERG fella, he also works up there... Should be interesting. I'll take pictures. :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Same thing, then come Monday I'm back up in Layton painting again. Should be up there for over a week. I'm going to hit lunch with this BERG fella, he also works up there... Should be interesting. I'll take pictures. :mrgreen:


You're going all the way to Layt-on to have lunch with the BERG ?? -_O- -_O-

Kick him in the nards for me !! *OOO*


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

.45 said:


> [quote="fixed blade":1znedyo2]
> 
> Same thing, then come Monday I'm back up in Layton painting again. Should be up there for over a week. I'm going to hit lunch with this BERG fella, he also works up there... Should be interesting. I'll take pictures. :mrgreen:


You're going all the way to Layt-on to have lunch with the BERG ?? -_O- -_O-

Kick him in the nards for me !! *OOO*[/quote:1znedyo2]

Posts of the week. :lol:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> Kick him in the *nards* for me !! *OOO*


 :rotfl: Thats a word I haven't heard since the 7th grade!


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

.45 said:


> [quote="fixed blade":z7pqphjv]
> 
> Same thing, then come Monday I'm back up in Layton painting again. Should be up there for over a week. I'm going to hit lunch with this BERG fella, he also works up there... Should be interesting. I'll take pictures. :mrgreen:


You're going all the way to Layt-on to have lunch with the BERG ?? -_O- -_O-

Kick him in the nards for me !! *OOO*[/quote:z7pqphjv]

He will need steel toed boots or he might break his foot. Some of us have Nards of steel and tremendous amounts of sex appeal.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Something about two men going to lunch together discussing one nards and thier sex appeal makes me a little uneasy. BTW is zim comming with you? :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Something about two men going to lunch together discussing one nards and thier sex appeal makes me a little uneasy. BTW is zim comming with you? :mrgreen:


What the hell he lives up there too! Zim you coming? Let me rephrase that. Zim would you like to join us. :mrgreen:


----------

